# intel cahce flash logic chip not working



## Zarasse (Aug 13, 2008)

This device cannot start. (Code 10)

I don't know what to do. I uninstalled and reinstalled it, I updated vista, i went to my laptops manufacturers website and got the driver and reinstalled it and it still has this error.

I don't really understand how or what it is to update my bios and i dont think that it would be a good idea to touch if im ignorant of such things, but I have the upgrade for it from the manufacturer downloaded, I have no idea how to do it though or if it would help.

They had an upgrade called winflash 2.2 but it says i need to update my bios for it......thats why i asked that.

its an asus gs2 laptop, running vista


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, Zarasse
Hope this info helps...

Intel Turbo Memory requires all of the following conditions to function:

The Intel Flash Cache Logic Chip must be installed in either the dedicated Intel Flash Cache Logic Chip Mini-Card (FCM) slot or the WWAN / FCM Mini-Card slot. The Intel Flash Cache Logic Chip cannot be installed in the WLAN Mini-Card slot.
The Intel Turbo Memory driver and the Intel Turbo Memory Console user interface are installed.
The system must have an Intel microprocessor.
The system must have an Intel GM965 or PM965, or newer, chipset.
The operating system (OS) must be Microsoft® Windows Vista™.
The Intel Turbo Memory Console must be correctly configured to use Microsoft ReadyDrive™ and Microsoft ReadyBoost™.
The SATA Operation option in the BIOS must be set to AHCI.
The Intel Flash Cache setting in the BIOS must be enabled.
RAID must be disabled.
(info sourced from [email protected])

Do NOT mess with your BIOS.
An incorrect BIOS flash will render your laptop totally useless.
(WinFlash 2.2 is an application that is used to flash BIOS)


----------

